# Tut for my xsparkage contest entry FOTD - Asian cut crease =D



## PinkPearl (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi everyone!!
A couple of people requested a tutorial for this FOTD I posted a while back. I'm sorry it took me a while to do this, but here it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Here's the link to the original FOTD I posted:
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/c...sses-d-140374/

Enjoy!

I've been getting positive feedback about my brows, all thanks to Ruby_Woo's excellent brow tutorial!! 

Here's what my brows look like before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and and after 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











I'll show you quickly how I do mine..
I use dipdown fluidline and a brow brush from Posh.





Underline your brows.





Flick the brush to create the tail.





This is what it looks like so far.





Then I just fill it in! On my lazy days, such as today, I skip the brow powder to set it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Ta-da!





Alright, now on to the tutorial...
Here's the look I'm trying to recreate:





Prime your eyes with UDPP





Apply Brule with big brush (#227)









Take Costa riche eye kohl and sharpen it until it's pointy to maximum precision. The technique I'm using is pretty much based on Nireyna's technique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Find your eye socket, usually by looking down (even though I'm looking up in this picture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)





Just draw a line by following your eye socket, starting from the middle. Everyone has a crease, even though it's not always visible. Mine aren't that prominent. I do have a fold, but that's not the same as a crease. 









Lay your pencil flat on the line and sort of flick upwards.





Connect it with your outer corner of your eye.





This is what it should look like so far.





Now lay a flat brush (#212) that has nothing on it flick the brush upwards to blend the liner.









Use the same flat brush and get some eye liner on it. 





Continue cutting the crease inwards. This look I'm going for is an extreme cut crease, which goes all the way in. Kind of looks like a pocket 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








So your basic shape is done now!





Compare that to a plain eye:





Now take another flat eyeshadow brush (#242) and dip it into Clarity. Apply it by pressing it on top of the crease you just made and again flick it upwards.













Take another flat brush (Quo definer brush) and use Ricepaper as your highlight.









Take an angle brush (#266) and Meet the fleet. Press the brush right on top of the crease line and blend/flick upwards. I know, there's lots of flicking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















With a smaller brush (#228), take Deep truth and apply it in between the 2 colors.













I lost some of that Clarity, so I'm going back in to touch up where needed.









Blend the colors with a 224 brush.









Apply Pure white chromaline with a flat brush on your lid. If you get any white on your already defined crease, just go back in with the #266 and Meet the fleet to re-define your crease. You can also use Fascinating eye kohl, NYX Jumbo pencil or any white base you like.













Apply Gesso on top of the white base. 













Line your eyes with whatever technique you prefer.
Take a fluffy brush (Mine is from Quo) and apply Bright sunshine on the inner corner.













I put on my mascara (Rimmel Sexy Curves) and I used Smolder eye kohl to line my waterline.









The tricky part is just getting both sides even.
Add some falsies (Ardell #117) and the eyes are done! 





For the cheeks, I'm using Frankly Scarlet blush and a 187 brush to apply it.













I'm using Moon River and the 165 brush to highlight my cheekbones.













Put on your lipliner (NYX Mauve), lipstick (Jubilee) and lipgloss (Love nectar). 












PS: How beautiful is my Mercenary nail polish?!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And we're finally done!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















(Have you guys ever noticed that I always line one of my eyes thicker than the other? lol.. It's because one eye is smaller than the other, in case you're wondering )













Oh yeah, btw I know that the shape isn't completely even on both sides. My battery was dying so I had to rush it. I wasn't planning on going anywhere anyways 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for bearing with me guys! I hope you find this tutorial useful


----------



## Susanne (Jun 14, 2009)

Great tutorial and gorgeous look! Thanks for sharing


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jun 14, 2009)

Thank you & Gorgeous!


----------



## SagaLina (Jun 14, 2009)

Lovley makeup and a great tutorial!


----------



## joey444 (Jun 14, 2009)

Have to give this a try! Thanks!


----------



## claralikesguts (Jun 14, 2009)

ever since you posted this fotd i've been dying to know how to do it! thank you so much for making this


----------



## PinkPearl (Jun 14, 2009)

Thank you guys!! I'd love to see it if you do decide to recreate it


----------



## Hilly (Jun 14, 2009)

I love this!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aziajs (Jun 14, 2009)

Fantastic tut and I love the look.


----------



## Prototype83 (Jun 14, 2009)

This is so pretty and your blending above the crease is sooo nice!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 14, 2009)

Fantastic Tut....Love the final look!!


----------



## MissResha (Jun 14, 2009)

i swear i hate cut creases on myself, but they always look great on other people. nice job hun, very pretty!


----------



## User27 (Jun 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Prototype83* 

 
_This is so pretty and your blending above the crease is sooo nice!_

 
2nd this notion.


----------



## Sanderlees (Jun 18, 2009)

seksii <3


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jun 18, 2009)

lovely tut! very precise and clear. thanks! i'm gonna try this out!


----------



## A Ro (Jun 24, 2009)

Gorgeous. Perfection! Great tutorial thanks!


----------



## vixo (Jun 25, 2009)

Really, really pretty and very well explained


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Jun 25, 2009)

You're brows are perfection!


----------



## Tahti (Jun 27, 2009)

That's amazing! Cut crease on asian eyes looks fabulous ;O


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Jun 29, 2009)

I love this! It looks awesome!


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 30, 2009)

Great tut!


----------



## Shypo (Jul 1, 2009)

Very beautiful, and fabulous blending!  Thank you for the very helpful tut!


----------



## rhiannon (Jul 14, 2009)

Beautiful! Your precision is amazing, and the white look is so unique!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 15, 2009)

amazing! i love your technique!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Jul 15, 2009)

fantastic! You did a great job!


----------



## pnuttbuttajelli (Jul 16, 2009)

thank you so much for this!
i've been dying to figure out how to do a cut-crease but every time i try, i end up blending it (it looks nice, but it's technically not a cut-crease anymore).
i don't have "asian eyes," but my lids are similar.
so yeah, thanks 

oh, and it looks AMAZING!


----------



## lindado (Jul 21, 2009)

hi, thanks for posting this! its extremely detailed and i cant wait to try it out in the near future when my makeup skills improve


----------

